# [SOLVED] No sound on Inspiron 1300



## Kend (Mar 6, 2009)

Can anyone help me, I have a Dell Inspiron 1300 laptop which i had to wipe the hard drive on as it seemed to be corrupted and wouldn't load anymore.
Anyway I re-installed windows XP professional and office 97 which work fine.
I have also loaded the Dell Intel chipset & wireless network and antivirus software, but on trying to install to audio and grphics drivers from dell i get a error message saying
"This system does not support the driver you are attempting to install"
I have run a Freeware Everest report but don't know what i need to do now as i cant find any Intel audio drivers on their web site.

Can anyone help me please


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: No sound on Inspiron 1300*

HI,
Can you attach the Everest report to the thread?

Are these the drivers you attempted to install

Audio:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=235761

Video:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=170751

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Kend (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: No sound on Inspiron 1300*

Yes i have tried both of these drivers from the dell web site. I attach the Everest report.

I hope you can help me


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: No sound on Inspiron 1300*

Hi,
Try this driver for you Video:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

As far as your other drivers the report is showing 2 drivers in error (yellow!? or red X)

Can you go to these errors:
Post the error code you have
Then:
Right Click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Can you also attach a screenshot of the Device Manager with ALL the + opened.


----------



## Kend (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: No sound on Inspiron 1300*

The video driver installed ok but have not tried it yet.
the error code is 10 it says device could not start.
Under device instance is the following
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7690&SUBSYS_102801C9REV_1022\4&IDIAAA2D&0&0001

iT DIDINSTALL SOMETHING WHEN I WAS IN THE AUDIO DEVICE BUT IT STILL WONT WORK 

THANKS FOR HELPING ME

KEN


----------



## Kend (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: No sound on Inspiron 1300*

I have just tried to play a dvd and it says a compatible dvd decoder is not installed on the computer?

Ken


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: No sound on Inspiron 1300*

Hi,

Go to Add/Remove programs and uninstall any sound drivers/programs you have installed
Right click on the error and select uninstall
Reboot the computer
If the New Hardware Wizard appears select cancel

Download and install this driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=235761

See if it will install and work.

What is the Network driver error code?
Try to install this driver and see if it removes the Network Controller error.
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=141373


I am unable to see what errors you may have under System Devices as the screenshot does not list it all. Are the any errors?

As far as the DVD decoder:
Do you have a DVD program installed (ei. Win DVD, Power DVD)?


----------



## Kend (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: No sound on Inspiron 1300*

I have done what you said and there are no error messages now and there is now sound. Fantastic! Thankyou.

I have installed the Network driver you suggested and that error has now gone. Brilliant!!

There are no errors under system devices, so I assume all must be well.

Thank you very very much I wish i could shake your hand. thanks

I have now remembered that the pc came with Corel which would have been the win dvd which i wiped off and don't have the disk for.

Is there any free dvd software out there risking using or should i re purchase the software?

I would welcome your advice.

Ken


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: No sound on Inspiron 1300*

Hi Ken,
Glad to hear you have your sound back!!!!!

Also, glad to hear your Network Controller error is gone.

As far as the DVD codecs

Corel is a word (office program) so this should not have anything to do with a DVD codecs

A typical DVD Decoder would be something like Power DVD, Cyberlink DVD, Win DVD.

A google search point me to this:
http://www.downloadatoz.com/f/free-dvd-decoder-for-windows-xp/

I have not tried this decoder myself, but it may work.

Bill


----------



## Kend (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: No sound on Inspiron 1300*

Thanks again for all your help.

You are a real professional!!

Regards

Ken


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: No sound on Inspiron 1300*

Hi Ken:wave:,
I am glad I had the opportunity assist youray:

Hope will will stay around and browse the forum.
It contains alot of info.

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------



## WAYCOOLCOMPUTER (Apr 21, 2010)

I am also having the same problem but it's with the audio driver cannot start and the video driver installs but the device manager still says its not installed. The link to the audio driver isnt working anymore and i'm lost on this issue. Is there any driver that will work with this? or a new link to ones that will work?


----------



## WAYCOOLCOMPUTER (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahhhh, never mind got the right drivers after searching. Thanks for your help though. LOL. The owner thought the sound card was burned out so he was going to throw it away. Gave it to me and I redid the op system installed all the right drivers, and put some thermal grease on the cpu cooler and cleaned it out(clogged), runns fine now. LOL.


----------

